# Group buy: EHEIM filters



## bambi (Nov 11, 2010)

*GROUP BUY: CO2 cylinder, regulator, diffuser, bubble counter, in/out flow pipe etc*

Group buy is every 3-4 weeks.

ALL PRICES INCLUDE 13% HST

IN STOCK:
Pro clip light
Shrimp house
Medium CO2 diffuser
CO2 resistant tubing
Check Valve
Tweezers
Scissors
bubble counter

Everything else can be ordered. Takes 1-4 week to arrive depending on shipping from distributor in China and if anything's back ordered.

CO2 aluminum cylinder (H tested with in past 1-2 month; just came out of factory, not filled):
2.5 lbs $80
5 lbs $90 （Good for about one year in 20 Gallon tank）
10 lbs $100
CO2 regulator: different models, starting from $45 (see photo for detail)

Surface Skimmer: $9
Pro Clip Light: $13
Check Valve: $1
CO2 resistant tubing: $0.5/feet
CO2 Drop Checker with PH solution: $15
CO2 diffuser: small: $12; Medium: $15; Large: $20; Flat: 20; w/ built-in bubble counter: $25
CO2 bubble counter: NAG: $10; NoName: $8
Inflow and Outflow Pipe (glass): Medium (12/16mm): $45-50; Large (16/22mm): $50-55
Shrimp house:$8
Tweezers:$7
Scissors: $7
Fish/shrimp net: 5.5 cm: $8; 7.5cm: $10

[/COLOR]
CO2 Aluminum Cylinders comes in 3 sizes:
2.5 lb, 5 lb and 10 lb (empty)
Inspection date very recent (within past 3 month), made in North America
(so you won't need to pay for inspection when you go for refill in the next 5 years)
2.5 lbs $80
5 lbs $90 （Good for about one year in 20 Gallon tank）
10 lbs $100

CO2 Regulators: $65 each

Dual gauged CO2 regulator includes solenoid and fine adjust needle valve
Fine adjust needle control has fine resolution, and does not float from day to day.
North America threading standard (CGA320)

For the people has doubt about this setup, you are welcome to come in and try it before buying it.

CO2 Drop Checker with PH solution

Drop Checker is an original glassware unit, designed to indicate the CO2 amount diluted within the water with color change of the pH reagent inside, in order to understand the proper amount of CO2 supply.

Also taking order on everything in the photos. 50% deposit required when ordering more expensive items.

Everything is brand new, never uses.

pick at Midland and Lawrence (Scarb) for the listed price.


----------



## bambi (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## bambi (Nov 11, 2010)

all pm replied.


----------



## bambi (Nov 11, 2010)

order was just sent. Thanks everyone.


----------

